# Getting ready to shaft my new Iron heads



## Pro_Wanna_Be (Nov 25, 2006)

Hello gang
I'm getting ready to shaft my own clubs for the first time. I have a couple of questions. First one is: Do I need to do anything to the iron heads before adding the epoxy? and Secondly: How my epoxy should I put?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

Check this out, you will learn what you need to know
HOW TO ASSEMBLE CLUBS


----------

